# Spec Ops Flight at USAF BMT ???



## Ball N' Chain (Feb 14, 2017)

I was told by my recruiter today that guys going Spec Ops, (PJ for me) are placed in a flight together and are given more time for PT and even get to work in the pool. He said it is a fairly new program due to the complaints of regression by Spec Ops guys going into Indoc.

Can this be confirmed by some of you guys who have been through? Specifically Air Force.

I am not saying my recruiter is a liar, he has been awesome throughout this process, but I have been told to be wary of things that they say.


----------



## Kheenbish (Feb 14, 2017)

You do, sort of. Basically get an hour or two on Saturdays to swim freestyle and you'll get time to do some extra cals once in awhile, but BMT bs takes priority so don't expect to always get extra time.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 14, 2017)

My son was in a "battlefield Airman Flight".
Less free time and more PT was what he told me.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Feb 14, 2017)

Appreciate the feedback guys!


----------

